# Spa lavish and Spa from Petco?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Are these related? The bottle/products look similar? Is Spa lavish making for Petco?

Here's a link to Petco's Spa products.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/SearchResults.aspx?Nav=1&N=0&Ntt=spa


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I use the Spa Lavish line and love the blueberry and vanilla facial scrub. I've seen these products at Petco. It looks like Petco is making their own knock off line of Spa Lavish.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

suzimalteselover said:


> I use the Spa Lavish line and love the blueberry and vanilla facial scrub. I've seen these products at Petco. It looks like Petco is making their own knock off line of Spa Lavish.


agree i made that mistake thinking it was the same and it is not


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thank you! I was going to get a few of the Petco spa products to try. Now I won't bother. I really want the blueberry facial scrub.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I ended up getting it here 

Results for spa lavish - Search


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think it's a knock-off. I think it's just a line for PetCo. If you go to the Tropiclean site (Tropiclean makes Spa Lavish), you'll find that they list PetCo as one of their "where to buy" stores.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The two products are different, but esentially the same thing.

When I first got London I heard of the Spa Lavish and ended up buying the Spa one from Petco. It worked fine, etc. Then I thought, hmm, maybe it is different, so I purchased the "actual" Spa Lavish one from one of our SM vendors...it works no different. There is nothing "special" about the Spa Lavish that differs from the Petco Spa one. If it's cheaper for you to just go buy the Petco one, go for it, it will work the same.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I went to Petco to check out their products. They also carry the Tropiclean line too.

I'm going to order the Spa Lavish scrub online and when it's time for new shampoo/conditioner, I'll try Petco's.:thumbsup:


----------

